
Lavabit founder, under gag order, speaks out about shut-down decision - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/lavabit-founder-under-gag-order-speaks-out-about-shut-down-decision/
======
wkearney99
Bravo to the man for standing up for what's right. No form of coercion like
that should be allowable.

------
NicoJuicy
It would be awesome if he just moved his business OUT of America.

